# I bought an Aviator harness



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I bought one for Arnie for Christmas, and I watched the DVD today and I'm starting training with her to get her used to me lifting her wings up... she allows me to do it but will move around and constantly try and nibble me... nothing like the calm parrots they have in the DVD that just stand there looking docile and never bite. I don't think I've ever seen my tiel stand still unless she's sleeping.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have no clue.... i use a home made harness. they slip over the head and the wings slide through the holes. kinda like putting a shirt on.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I was wondering about purchasing one of those harnesses. Mr. Hartman, the man who directed me as to where I should buy Machi and who gave me dietary advice is the inventor. The Hartman Aviary is not far from my home; I wonder if he might let me volunteer to help with cleaning and maintenance in exchange for some experience and advice. I can't wait until next spring when I can attend an open house there! 

Update us on how things go getting your little one used to the new apparatus.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Shelagh! I would totally do that if I were you! You're so fortunate to live close to him... His birds look gorgeous...


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Dally and Tsuka's mum - do they stand still for you when you're petting/lifting their wings up Arnie just wants to squabble with me at the moment... lol...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> do they stand still for you when you're petting/lifting their wings up Arnie just wants to squabble with me at the moment


Cockatiels usually don't like wing handling so teaching them to accept a harness is a challenge. It's easier with some of the larger parrots that preen each other all over the body in the wild, because it's more natural for them to be touched on the wing.


----------



## fluoro.black (Nov 5, 2009)

My cockatiel absolutely hates the harness. I bought one and tried to fit it on her and it was the greatest battle of wills I've ever had, I never knew cockatiels were so flexible until that moment . Although half the problem was that the harness was too big (can't trust shop attendants anymore :lol. It might take a while for your Arnie to get used to it.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

haha, yeah well I tried it too with a cheaper harness and had no idea what I was doing and it was a baaad idea to use that one. She got soooo upset over it. So now I'm doing it verrry slowly. Today I got her to stay still on my hand for 2 mins without trying to climb to my shoulder and to let me lift her wings up for 3 seconds without biting me and making upset noises... it's going to take awhile I think!


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

i've been training my guy to tolerate letting me touch his wings by just gently touching on the outside at first only for a second then for longer and longer then just like one finger under the wing for a half second then slowly a little longer and longer then lift barely and each time life more and more until it's all the way up and i can hold it up now all the way for a little while i'll post a video of it tomorrow he's sleeping atm but ya just takes time and would help if each time you touched him you gave him a millet seed i just use a little clump of the spray and let him grab one while i hold it so he only gets a small treat


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome I would love to see the video.


----------

